# Flor de Filipinas Robusto Cigar Review - A good smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing fancy, no subtle hints of this and that, just a good smoke

Read the full review here: Flor de Filipinas Robusto Cigar Review - A good smoke


----------

